# Smallest 13 inch tire available???



## philsburydonuts (Feb 25, 2006)

Right now i have some 175/50/13 on my fox on enkei wheels, but do they make any tires smaller than that? my geuss is probably not, even the tires i have are hard to find, but any input is appreciated. i just thought i would give it a try.
P4C:


----------



## DIRTYMOFO (Oct 13, 2003)

*Re: Smallest 13 inch tire available??? (philsburydonuts)*

no those are the smallest you can get...


----------



## philsburydonuts (Feb 25, 2006)

*Re: Smallest 13 inch tire available??? (DIRTYMOFO)*

dam.. well thanks!


----------



## Ajlal24 (Mar 7, 2007)

Actually, if you go to a lowrider shop, they can most likely get you some smaller tires. I distinctly remember seeing some 13" Daytons with some stretched tires on them...


----------



## Dubs_Only (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: (Ajlal24)*

Clean fox son! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DIRTYMOFO (Oct 13, 2003)

*Re: (Ajlal24)*

they strech 175 & 185 60 13's but 175 50 13 is the smallest overall diameter tire, which I also yuse to run...


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (DIRTYMOFO)*

i have seen Dunlop SP9000 tires in 195/45-13 size in Europe. 
I have sumitomo 195/50 13" on my fox the smallest tire your going to find in the USA


----------



## eric17 (Feb 28, 2012)

*tires????*

where can you order these tires and have them shipped to the usa? or where in the usa can you buy them sizes are 175/50/13 or 165/55/13 or 155/55-65/13 ??? please let me know soon please and thanks for all ur help


----------



## eric17 (Feb 28, 2012)

*tires*

hey where do you order you tires at ?


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

I can get you some, straight from Japan... Not exactly cheap though


----------

